# Culverthorpe Folley & RAF Harlaxton, Lincs



## The Wombat (Mar 24, 2017)

*Broke my toe over Christmas, so not been able to get out too much.
Saw Hughie’s report on Culverthorpe last year, and made a mental note to pay a visit when next on my way to see my mate in Nowheresville, Lincolnshire. 
Enjoyed this more than I thought I would, I think due to the photographic snowdrops around. A mooch further into the estate, and I came across what looks like it may have been a very old swimming pool. 
Also visited another site on the other side of Grantham; RAF Harlaxton. Had a look round the decontamination hospital, and another building, which have been chavved up.
Not much to each place, so thought I would combine them into one report.*

_The History:
The hamlet of Culverthorpe is in south Lincolnshire. It lies approximately 6km south-west of Sleaford and 9km north-east of Grantham. It boasts a Grade I Listed Hall built in the17th century and remodelled in the 18th century. St Bartholomew's Chapel was the former 17th century chapel that was attached to Culverthorpe Hall. The chapel was designed in 1691, possibly by William Stanton, but construction was later circa 1735 when the hall was partially rebuilt. Two trenches dug by excavations show the presence of north and south wall foundations belonging to the chapel's façade. Built in Limestone ashlar, it remained in use until 1803 following the death of Michael Newton. It was then partially demolished sometime in the 1800s and the building materials salvaged for reuse. It appears that the facade was added to in the 19th century, most probably to create a folly. The site was Grade II listed in January 1990 and described as Culverthorpe Temple. An ambitious Millennium Project to restore the remains of the Tetrastyle Ionic portico, pulvinated frieze and dentillated pediment of former chapel, and to rebuild the chapel on its original site to the east was investigated in March 1999 when the site was surveyed for the owner. However this clearly never came to fruition. 


*RAF HARLAXTON*

RAF Harlaxton opened in 1916 as a Royal Flying Corps training aerodrome. It had three grassed runways laid out in a triangle shape and provided a home for an array of planes, including de Havilland DH Marques and Sopwith Camels.

The aerodrome was moth-balled between the wars and then re-opened in 1942 as a 'satellite field' and relief landing ground for a flying training squadron that was based the other side of Grantham at RAF Spitalgate. The grass runways were retained as the terrain was deemed unsuitable for tarmac and a number of brick and concrete buildings were added, including a decontamination hospital. The nearby Harlaxton Manor was commandeered by the War Department and used as planning centre for the Army's 1st Airborne Division during their detailed pre-D-Day preparations.
After the war, flying training at nearby RAF Cranwell switched to jet aircraft and Harlaxton's grass runways which had been providing a relief landing ground were no longer suitable and the site closed 41 year's later in 1957.
_











































*A mooch across the site; and I came across what looked like an old pool*​














*RAF HARLAXTON​*






























thanks for looking


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 24, 2017)

very nice Wombat, looks great with all those snowdrops


----------



## smiler (Mar 24, 2017)

A broken toe doesn't sound so bad, till it's your toe, lovely pics, that pool is going to look good when the snowdrops fill it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 24, 2017)

Ah...two faves of mine. The folly looks ace with the snowdrops and the old pool is a find. As for RAF Harlaxton decontam, go waaaay back with that. Nice double-header report mate. Hope you are on the mend.


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 24, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Ah...two faves of mine. The folly looks ace with the snowdrops and the old pool is a find. As for RAF Harlaxton decontam, go waaaay back with that. Nice double-header report mate. Hope you are on the mend.



Thanks to you for the inspiration with these sites 

folly was very picturesque, and the pool a nice find.

I probably don't deserve too much sympathy with the broken toe...
it was self inflicted after a beer


----------



## HughieD (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks to you for the inspiration with these sites
> 
> folly was very picturesque, and the pool a nice find.
> 
> ...



Easily done mate. Don't be too hard in yourself.


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Thanks to you for the inspiration with these sites
> 
> folly was very picturesque, and the pool a nice find.
> 
> ...



Must a bin a pint of heavy


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 26, 2017)

smiler said:


> Must a bin a pint of heavy &#55357;&#56839;



I think it was the straw that broke the camel's back


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 26, 2017)

I thought you said you broke your toe on a snowdrop, Im loosin it! Well i hope its gettin better!
Lovely chilly spring shots I like very much
Thanks!


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 30, 2017)

Many thanks everyone


----------



## Culver (Apr 27, 2017)

Dear Wombat and other interested Members,

I just wanted to say on behalf of the owners of the Culverthorpe Hall Estate, that it would be greatly appreciated if you and other members could respect the Estate's privacy. The folly or former Chapel is where the currents owners late husband and father is buried, and it has caused upset that you and others have taken liberty to roam and take photographs without prior permission. The Estate has been proactive with allowing the public assess to other parts of the Estate and grounds through Lincolnshire county council and the Stepping out Walks and car park. The Estate also hosts bi-annual open days in association with local charities. If you or any other members would wish to gain access to the folly or former swimming pool, please just ring the Estate office on 01529455642 or email [email protected]


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks Culverthorpe estate for your polite reply, and contact details to arrange permission visits -
I am sure that people in the future will be keen to arrange a visit.


----------

